# Splash Dogs at Global Pet Food Oct 27 - 28, 2012



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Splash Dogs Global Pet Food Outlet Express Dock Jumping Competition

Global Pet Food Outlet Express 
401 S. Pacific Coast Highway 
Redondo, CA 90277

Sat Oct 27 
Registration opens - 9AM 
Open Practice Dock - 9AM 
Splash 1-10:00AM 
Splash 2-12:00PM 
Splash 3-2:00PM 
Splash 4-4:00PM 
Dock Closes - 6PM

Sun Oct 28 
Registration opens - 9AM 
Open Practice Dock - 9AM 
Splash 5-10:00AM 
Splash 6-12:00PM
Finals Start at: 3:00:00 PM 
Dock Closes - 6PM

There will be practice between Splashs as time permits.

Please check in at least 1 hour before your Splash and at least 1 hour prior to the first Finals on Sunday for the finals.

Be ready for your Splash. You will be scratched from the heat if you are not available.

Here's a link for more information and Registration form.

Splash Dogs - Global Pet Food Outlet Express 2012 Registration


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

All the fun stuff happens down south. Lol. But what caught my attention is the fact that my grandparents live right there. They r in torrance but their back wall is the city line for redondo. Such a lovely area and good weather.

Are u taking Earl?


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> All the fun stuff happens down south. Lol. But what caught my attention is the fact that my grandparents live right there. They r in torrance but their back wall is the city line for redondo. Such a lovely area and good weather.
> 
> Are u taking Earl?


No, Earl hates the water. He even hates walking on wet grass.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Elvisfink said:


> No, Earl hates the water. He even hates walking on wet grass.


LMAO! Imagine that, big ol tough guy scared of gettin wet lol


----------

